# Looking for clear bags for printed shirts in U.K



## madamhelen (Oct 19, 2009)

*Hi! I need to get hold of some cheap packaging to put my individual, printed shirts in to then sell. I need to find something by Thursday really so I'm looking for suggestions for companies who can provide me with between 500 - 1000 clear plastic bags which are big enough to fit one shirt in. Sealable would be preferable. Somewhere in U.K would be the best and I need a company who can deliver quickly! Any help out there?! THAAAANKS!*


----------



## scg (Aug 11, 2009)

We buy from Uline.com 
Not sure if they ship to UK though


----------



## madamhelen (Oct 19, 2009)

O.K, good to know. I'll check them out anyway for future!


----------



## CodeShirts (May 15, 2010)

I've been using these: Polypropylene Bags - T Shirt Display Bags - Cello Bags - Card Bags


----------



## madamhelen (Oct 19, 2009)

O.K, I checked these out and ordered some, thanks! Hopefully I'll get em in time!


----------



## TopseyCret (Jun 4, 2010)

I think every one on this site use ULINE, There should be a t-shirt forums discount price!


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

I use Uline but I def. do not pay their prices for it. I always find them on Ebay and its WAY cheaper for the same product. It even still says Uline on the bag. I got 100 poly mailers for about $15 with free shipping. And 50 clear poly bags for $13.

You just need to look at your options before you buy, because you are probably wasting money on a company that charges $35 dollars for shipping. Don't settle for the first thing you find.


----------



## madamhelen (Oct 19, 2009)

Excellent! Thanks for the tips. They do seem rather expensive for plastic bags. Just needed to get hold of some quickly so I used a company in the U.K but not the cheapest. Will have a look on Ebay for Uline and other options for the future!


----------



## KillerTees.ie (Mar 18, 2010)

Uline dont ship internationally. I use these guys:

9x12+2 Lip - 230mm x 305mm - Qty 1000 - Garment Bags [SB1] - £37.00 : polypostalpackaging.com!, online store

1000 self seal 9x12 bags for 65.00e VAT & p&p incl. 6.5c p/bag & of course the flipfold for folding


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

madamhelen said:


> Excellent! Thanks for the tips. They do seem rather expensive for plastic bags. Just needed to get hold of some quickly so I used a company in the U.K but not the cheapest. Will have a look on Ebay for Uline and other options for the future!


I don't believe Uline ships internationally but I may be wrong. But I would definitely choose finding them on eBay first and save a ton of money.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

TopseyCret said:


> I think every one on this site use ULINE, There should be a t-shirt forums discount price!


I used to use uline until I found out that ordering from ebay (storename valuemailers) is much less expensive. It's usually half the price of uline.

There are a lot of eBay sellers that sell shipping supplies though, hopefully there's one in the UK that the original poster (and others in the UK) can use as well.


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

This is where I picked up my clear poly bags from - uniquepacking items - Get great deals on Resealable Bags, Open End Bags items on eBay Stores!


----------

